# How do I date an old Record vice?



## Anonymous (4 Jan 2005)

Not date as in "go out for a meal" before anyone points out!!
I got an old Record 52 1/2 woodworker's vice in blue (aren't they always blue?) in an auction and I don't know anything about it's history and I was wondering if anyone might know how old it was.
Record seem to have stopped doing hand tools some time ago and I can't find much about the history of the firm on the net. Does anyone know more, thanks?
Keith


----------



## Noel (4 Jan 2005)

I've a similar vice which must be nearly 50 yrs old. I presume your's has the normal quick release lever below the T bar?
I'd be interested to see if somebody else has some info on these units.

Noel


----------



## Alf (4 Jan 2005)

Flowers and chocolates alwa-

Oh, you saw that one coming. Rats.






As far as I know/recall, Record were making vices at least as early as 1909 (way before they started on planes and such) and only stopped recently with the sale of the factory last(?) year. I don't think they changed much in all that time, so dating one is probably impossible. I'd love to discover I'm wrong though. Unfortunately the info in my Record catalogue reprint is for the benefit of plane collectors - a different sort of vice entirely... <Boom, boom>

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Chris Knight (4 Jan 2005)

Alf":f3hxy3cs said:


> a different sort of vice entirely...



Alf
Just for you


----------



## Alf (4 Jan 2005)

Mystic Alf gazes into her crystal ball and has a funny feeling she'll be seeing more of that smilie in the coming year...








Cheers, Alf


----------



## Anonymous (10 Jan 2005)

The factory was closed towards the end of 2003, and if I remember correctly the auction of the contents of Parkway Works was in March of last year. Great deals on used machinery apparently...........  Rumour around the time of closure was that new EU regulations regarding foundry emissions were going to force them to upgrade the works at a heavy price. Consequently it seems to have been decided to shut the works. However that is, as I said, rumour that I heard. 

Also, there was speculation that Irwin just wanted to purchase the name and the product lines, shift production overseas, and hopefully increase their profits (the company, for those who don't know, was bought by Irwin/American Tool). It seems that they have decided instead to rid the world of Record products, and replace them with the (in my opinion) inferior blue and yellow Irwin products.


----------



## trevtheturner (10 Jan 2005)

Welcome to the Forum, Regan.

So you're an Arsenal supporter, then?

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (10 Jan 2005)

Hi Regan

Welcome to the forum.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## devonwoody (10 Jan 2005)

My record 52 1/2 jumps a bit when I slide it in. (   ha ha) seriously it does. 
I've sprayed it with the usual. (wd 40, tried the 3 in 1)
But haven't taken it apart. 

Any advice. (please remember though some ladies look over our shoulders when we are on the web)


----------



## Anonymous (10 Jan 2005)

devonwoody":3m6hnet5 said:


> Any advice. (please remember though some ladies look over our shoulders when we are on the web)



Ha Ha Don't worry DW, mMy young lady won't come on here again until she has completed her next project :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (10 Jan 2005)

trevtheturner":1eaobpca said:


> Welcome to the Forum, Regan.
> 
> So you're an Arsenal supporter, then?
> 
> ...



Nice one LOL!

Newcastle, through and through.


----------

